

Ask HN:  How does one recruit in stealth mode? - amorphid

What would compel you to apply to a job in stealth mode?  I'd like to ignite your inner curiosity.  Recruiting in stealth mode is a pain.  However, sometimes it can't be avoided when the Big Cheese insists on it.<p>In case anyone is curious, I'm a recruiter myself working in-house for a stealth mode company.  The company is pre-launch, which makes filling normally hard-to-fill job that much more fun :)
======
kls
I know that it has been said before, but you really have to question whether
you need to be in stealth mode at all. If a product is really that
revolutionary no one will get it anyways and you will have to beat people over
the head to come along for the ride even if it is out in open. Look a Tesla an
accomplished scientist in the field of energy and his quest to push
alternating current. It was far superior and even so, and even though he had
proven himself time and time again Edison still had no interest in it. There
are very few companies that are in stealth mode that should be in it. It just
makes everything and I mean everything harder to accomplish. If the idea is
that esily stolen then it will just be replicated after the fact by well
funded entities. One only needs to look at Groupon as an example, no one was
interested in the market until Groupon proved it out and then given the
simplicity of their idea everyone and their uncle replicated it. If the only
competitive advantage is that you will hit the market first, then it little
advantage at all.

That being said, to attract top talent to a stealth operation you will need a
name. You are going to have to focus on recruiting someone with a stellar
reputation so that others will follow. Expect to reward that person handsomely
for putting their reputation on the line. Other than that, you are going to
have to tell people what you are working on, or pay them well over market
rate. Those are your options while in stealth mode.

------
bartonfink
In a word, information. I don't need to know exactly what you're building, but
I need something besides "there's a job out there using something to build
something". I don't need to know all of the pieces to your project, but some
information is infinitely better than none. Further, I'm going to want to know
the whole deal before I sign on with you - I'm not signing an employment offer
if I know nothing about what I'll be doing. Obviously, an NDA is an option at
that point, but it still needs to be said.

Are you guys in the Bay Area?

